# BD & friends summer update



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

BDs are growing fast. Male 14 inch and female 16 inch. Hopefully some action early next year! Last few pics are the new BDs. Insane belly spots on the smaller 7 inch male compared to my 14 inch male! lol


----------

